# Rosie or Merry?



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

I'm thinking of maybe replacing Moe with Rosie or Merry! I know....so many cats and wolves but I'm loving it LOLOL
It's just Moe is lazy and so is Bob and I like Bob better LOL 
I love Merry's double chin but I also think Rosie is SOOOO cute but I dunno they're both peppy, both cats, and both adorable !!!


----------



## Santana (May 9, 2020)

I love merry, but rosie is too cute


----------



## Jam86 (May 9, 2020)

merry is cute but i've loved rosie since i was a child, she's my 2nd favourite villager ♡♡♡


----------



## cheezu (May 9, 2020)

Honestly, I find Merry cuter than Rosie especially in New Horizons.
I do think Rosie is very cute though but I love Merry's double chin and those little pointy teeth and cute pink nose.


----------



## Vextro (May 9, 2020)

Rosie was one of my childhood villagers in wild world, she is great!


----------



## kojuuro (May 9, 2020)

Personally I would pick Rosie, but honestly Merry is so cute too so you can't go wrong with either! Totally get you on the cat and wolf island... But that won't stop me, I love them too much!


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Honestly, I find Merry cuter than Rosie especially in New Horizons.
> I do think Rosie is very cute though but I love Merry's double chin and those little pointy teeth and cute pink nose.








This image is why I was considering getting Merry, so cute!! But I thought Rosie would go well on my island especially since I feel like her and Bob match lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 9, 2020)

I have Rosie in my town, so I'm personally biased towards her. Merry is cool though.


----------



## jiojiop (May 9, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Honestly, I find Merry cuter than Rosie especially in New Horizons.
> I do think Rosie is very cute though but I love Merry's double chin and those little pointy teeth and cute pink nose.



Wow this totally changed my opinion. Like I literally changed my vote. I had Merry in a previous game and didn't really like her look - I also generally don't really like animals with hair plopped on top of their head.

But she looks WAY better in NH.









Too cute!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 9, 2020)

I have both. I was actually planning on replacing Merry with either Kid Cat or Punchy.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Wow this totally changed my opinion. Like I literally changed my vote. I had Merry in a previous game and didn't really like her look - I also generally don't really like animals with hair plopped on top of their head.
> 
> But she looks WAY better in NH.
> 
> ...


omg that pic of her with the doughnut, so cute ;0; i dont know if id like having three peppy since i already have audie but im almost tempted to try and get both rosie and merry LOL


----------



## AquaMarie (May 9, 2020)

Hard choice, they are both really cute! I'd have to say Rosie though,  I have a big attachment to her since she was my best friend in WW. 

Even though I do think Merry is very cute... for some reason I've never been able to get past her upward cast eyes.  It just really bothers me for some reason.


----------



## alias (May 9, 2020)

I had no idea Merry has lil fangs.............................I need her now alskfjasdlkfasdfgd

I'm not overly attached to Audie so thank you for unintentionally helping me find a peppy I want! <3


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

alias said:


> I had no idea Merry has lil fangs.............................I need her now alskfjasdlkfasdfgd
> 
> I'm not overly attached to Audie so thank you for unintentionally helping me find a peppy I want! <3


haha! i'm glad to hear that!  i hope u find merry !!


----------



## Gaby (May 9, 2020)

Rosie... no offense to Merry lovers but she’s kind of creepy to me xD


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

ACanelleNL said:


> Rosie... no offense to Merry lovers but she’s kind of creepy to me xD


Is it the eyes? cause I can see that lol


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 9, 2020)

I have never been on the Rosie hype train. It is one of those I don't really get. 
I prefer Merry because her look is more sweet/simple than Rosie who does look more hyper/excitable.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 9, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> Is it the eyes? cause I can see that lol



seconded that she is creepy and yes for me it is the constant upward gaze.


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

Rosie. Merry looks unsettling and she's not as cute anyway.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Rosie. Merry looks unsettling and she's not as cute anyway.


;0; thats harsh (LOL) But I can see it!


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 9, 2020)

rosie - merry is cute but i don't love the brown bit of hair on her. rosie is super cute imo though


----------



## Koala92 (May 9, 2020)

I have an attachment to Rosie because of the movie


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 9, 2020)

dang rosie is winning by quite a bit! rip merry LOLOL


----------



## BluebearL (May 9, 2020)

Merry looks so cute in NH, she was a bit bland imo previously but now she is one of my favourites, I would go with Merry over Rosie personally but thats just me


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 9, 2020)

rosie's pretty iconic when it comes to the AC series so i usually think of her as an ac staple and kinda prefer her for that reason.

both are good tho, but ill lean on rosie. i also think she's a more fitting peppy. ;; good luck picking.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 9, 2020)

To be honest, I'm not a huge fan of either, but if I had to choose one, Rosie... but Merry isn't bad either after talking to her at one of my friend's islands.... a tough choice


----------



## Misuzurin (May 9, 2020)

I've always liked Felicity as my peppy cat when I had a cat village on one of my cartridges for New Leaf. The more I have seen of Merry lately, I do find her more appealing now. I was never a big Rosie fan, but I find her more appealing than Tabby and Tangy for sure personally.


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

i adore merry with all my heart so i vote for her ;w;


----------



## brockbrock (May 9, 2020)

Rosie is one of my favorites of all-time, so I choose her. Merry is cute, too, but she's no Rosie.


----------



## Rosch (May 9, 2020)

I could be biased here since I've had her in my old towns, but I like Rosie more.
If I'd go without bias, design-wise, I'd still prefer Rosie.


----------



## moon_child (May 9, 2020)

Rosie is proper cute but Merry is funny cute and I have her in my town and I like seeing her face because it cracks me up. She’s often walking about talking like she’s had 10 cups of venti americano with two extra shots each. Lol.


----------



## tobi! (May 9, 2020)

merry over rosie. i think rosie is a bit plain...

merry's double chin and fuunny haircut make me laugh


----------



## Blueskyy (May 9, 2020)

I’ve had both. Rosie is a case where she may be popular, but just overall better than Merry. That being said I don’t mind Merry. I do think Kiki is better than both.


----------



## Heartcore (May 10, 2020)

I love both of them so much and just went through this dilemma. Rosie has been one of my favorite villagers since I was a kid, I had her in my GC town. But for this game, I had Rosie and swapped to Merry and honestly, she's really cute and I feel like she suits me more. Plus she has two cute little teeth and a double chin. She's my chonky girl. But both are good choices. I'd probably have both if I didn't have Audie.


----------



## Katie0391 (May 10, 2020)

I love Merry. I had her in NL for a while.

Why not get both? Then you can decide which one to keep


----------



## Kyneria (May 10, 2020)

Not a super fan of any of them (though they are cuties), but I have to go with Rosie, I don't know if it's the eyes, because for example Ankha doesn't creep me out and she's looking upwards too, but Merry does creep me out a little ^^U


----------



## isabll (May 10, 2020)

NH literally made me fall in love with Merry and I'm not even sure why! I actually disliked her back when I used to play CF, but since the day I found her camping on my island and invited her to move in she's become one of my favorites. So, definitely her!


----------



## moonbox (May 10, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> I love both of them so much and just went through this dilemma. Rosie has been one of my favorite villagers since I was a kid, I had her in my GC town. But for this game, I had Rosie and swapped to Merry and honestly, she's really cute and I feel like she suits me more. Plus she has two cute little teeth and a double chin. She's my chonky girl. But both are good choices. I'd probably have both if I didn't have Audie.


Currently in the same dilemma. I have Merry and am trying to get Audie but... Rosie is so _classic_.


----------



## Heartcore (May 10, 2020)

moonbox said:


> Currently in the same dilemma. I have Merry and am trying to get Audie but... Rosie is so _classic_.


Yep. Rosie is definitely an AC staple. Easily one of the most recognizable of the entire series. But I think Merry is super underrated and I'm glad she's getting some more love in New Horizons. She's easily become one of my favorite villagers in my town.


----------



## nyavolo (May 10, 2020)

They're both cute but my vote goes to merry! I don't see her as often as rosie, also her facial expressions are so funny and cute.


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 10, 2020)

I chose Merry, she's less appreciated than Rosie and she's just so cute. Little double chin and fangs ;w;


----------



## shirocha (May 10, 2020)

Merry is a queeeeeen. She was my first NMT island villager, and I just fell so in love with her so quickly. She's so cute! Rosie is cute, but I think Merry's way cuter~ hehe


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 10, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> I love both of them so much and just went through this dilemma. Rosie has been one of my favorite villagers since I was a kid, I had her in my GC town. But for this game, I had Rosie and swapped to Merry and honestly, she's really cute and I feel like she suits me more. Plus she has two cute little teeth and a double chin. She's my chonky girl. But both are good choices. I'd probably have both if I didn't have Audie.


Same!! I would get both but with Audie...the peppiness would be too much for me LOL


----------



## Heartcore (May 10, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> Same!! I would get both but with Audie...the peppiness would be too much for me LOL



Tbh though, I do feel like peppy dialogue is some of the most entertaining in the game this time around. And they were one of my least favorite personalities prior to this game. I never planned on having more than one peppy villager but Audie and Merry are two of the villagers that always make me laugh and I think both of them have a permanent spot in my town.


----------



## moonbox (May 10, 2020)

I mean just look at her.........


----------



## Heartcore (May 10, 2020)

moonbox said:


> View attachment 256213
> I mean just look at her.........



c h o n k m o d e a c t i v a t e 

She's adorable. I love her so much.


----------



## moonbox (May 10, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> c h o n k m o d e a c t i v a t e
> 
> She's adorable. I love her so much.



You're right, she's a chonky queen. Can't believe I doubted her.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 10, 2020)

moonbox said:


> You're right, she's a chonky queen. Can't believe I doubted her.


shes so cute!! i honestly got interested in getting her when i saw a gijinka of her and hazel! and i was like "oh???? shes adorable"


----------



## Heartcore (May 10, 2020)

moonbox said:


> You're right, she's a chonky queen. Can't believe I doubted her.



you have no choice but to stan the t h i c c c pop sensation, Merry. it's the law.


----------



## Lokidoki (May 10, 2020)

Rosie is much more mainstream and much cuter then Merry in my opinion. ...Merry kinda creeps me out like she's about to burp or something.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 10, 2020)

Lokidoki said:


> Rosie is much more mainstream and much cuter then Merry in my opinion. ...Merry kinda creeps me out like she's about to burp or something.


haha! i can see that! i do think that kind of look Merry has makes her a bit charming tho!


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 10, 2020)

i chose rosie cuz she feels less generic and more classical animal crossing char and her shade of blue is really nice
merry's design feels a bit too plain for me.


----------



## moonbox (May 10, 2020)

ok but if rosie and merry switched colors would peoples opinions be the same or--


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 10, 2020)

moonbox said:


> ok but if rosie and merry switched colors would peoples opinions be the same or--


good question for sure!! someone should edit them with each others colors tbhhh


----------



## moonbox (May 10, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> good question for sure!! someone should edit them with each others colors tbhhh


I definitely think Merry would be cute with Rosie's coloring but... not can't say the same for Rosie if she had Merry's coloring


----------



## Sami (May 10, 2020)

I love them both and can see where it can be a hard decision,  but I actually love Merry's eyes almost more than any other villager, plus her double chin is just the most adorable thing I've ever seen and had catchphrase is mwee ;w;


----------



## Tyconic (May 10, 2020)

oooo


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 10, 2020)

Sami said:


> I love them both and can see where it can be a hard decision,  but I actually love Merry's eyes almost more than any other villager, plus her double chin is just the most adorable thing I've ever seen and had catchphrase is mwee ;w;


ikr!!! theyre both so cute ;0; but Merry is a bit more unique looking than Rosie is


----------



## Sami (May 10, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> ikr!!! theyre both so cute ;0; but Merry is a bit more unique looking than Rosie is



I agree! She's always stood out as a super unique villager to me, especially with her eyes and that adorable tuft of hair


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 10, 2020)

I've had Merry in my New Leaf town for almost seven years so I'm just a tad biased even though I like Rosie too.There are five peppy cats in AC but this girl seems to get lost in the shuffle sometimes:

Felicity....I've always thought that she and Merry could be sisters.


----------



## seularin (May 10, 2020)

rosie's my girlfriend


----------



## Darby (May 10, 2020)

I had Merry in a New Leaf town as a starter and she was purrrrrrfect, sorry, couldn’t help it... I wanted to make her catchphrase meowy kissmouse (Merry Christmas) but it was too many characters so had to go with kissmeows instead. Her eyes always reminded me of little fishes, like the symbol for Christianity actually and I also always thought of her as Katie’s big sister or cousin because their hair style is so similar. She’s a purrrrrecious villager, I’m so glad she’s getting attention in New Horizons and I love her makeover.


----------



## moon_child (May 11, 2020)

nyavolo said:


> They're both cute but my vote goes to merry! I don't see her as often as rosie, also her facial expressions are so funny and cute.



Right? She brightens up my day. She’s a crackhead and she really does look like someone who barely has her life together but she doesn’t care lol. And her wittle fangs!!! Ugh. She’s adorbs.


----------



## juneau (May 11, 2020)

People have mentioned this, but I cannot get over Merry's eyes and I do not understand why they draw some villagers this way, because otherwise they would be so cute, lol. I have the same problem with Sherb, the always looking up thing ruined an otherwise really cute villager for me. 

So I have to pick Rosie here!


----------



## Rabirin (May 11, 2020)

These posts are really making me regret leaving Merry behind at the campsite lol, but i’d definitely say i’m team Merry. Although Rosie is cute too, and as much as I want to like her she’s just never grown on me. So i’d say Merry!

I think if I ever decide I don’t want Ketchup anymore, I think i’m probably gonna go for Merry next.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 11, 2020)

miss rosie. though merry is a cutie too.


----------



## JKDOS (May 11, 2020)

ACanelleNL said:


> Rosie... no offense to Merry lovers but she’s kind of creepy to me xD



I agree. I had Merry, but her smile seemed to creep me out. I actually replaced her with Bianca, who I think is cuter.


----------



## Spunki (May 11, 2020)

Rosie. I had her in the previous Games and she was a great villager overall. Also im a Fan of Blue Villagers and she has this Kawaii-Feeling. If I would not have Mitzi already, I would have picked her.


----------

